# Larz Anderson Vintage Bicycle Show



## 66TigerCat (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss this great show just outside of Boston. Click the link for more info.


http://www.larzanderson.org/Topics/Topic.cfm?TopicName=Show Event&CalendarEventId=148


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a swap meet also? Doesnt look to be so..?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 6, 2011)

Good question. There has been for the last three years. I'll find out and let you know.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 9, 2011)

bikesnbuses said:


> Is there a swap meet also? Doesnt look to be so..?




I spoke with one of the organizers and the swap is definitely on. Bring your stuff to sell and show your bikes. It's a good time.


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 20, 2011)

In          









...........


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 20, 2011)

What are you bringing Eric ? Are you selling and showing ? Do you still have the orange Paramount ?

Jim


----------

